# معرض 180م دور أرضى هاى لوكس بشارع متفرع من عباس العقاد بسعر لن يتكرر



## Waseetk_Estate (7 فبراير 2012)

*معرض 180م دور أرضى مرتفع هاى لوكس بشارع متفرع من شارع عباس العقاد م.نصر *
*الموقع بالمربع الذهبى ما بين عباس العقاد ومكرم عبيد 
المساحة صافى 180م التشطيب هاى لوكس 
أرضية بورسلين مستورد - سقف معلق جبسونبورد- واجهة سيكوريت 
إضاءة على أجمل الديكورات العالمية 
عدد 6 مكيفات كاسيت سقف نوع ( كاريير )
واجهة المعرض رخام بطول 7 أمتار 
المنطقة تجارية بشكل كامل بها توكيلات عالمية وشركات صرافة وبنوك مميزة
الغرض : تصلح لجميع الأغراض ( شركة - مؤسسة - معرض - توكيلات لشركات عالمية - ... الخ)
السعر : 1600000 مليون وستمائة ألف جنيه 
للتواصل معنا نرجو الاتصال بنا لعدم الاهتمام بالرسائل* 

*شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى
*كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]​


----------

